# BOYCOTT THE NFL IN 2018 - 2019 .....CRIPPLE THE LEAGUE !!!



## nononono (Aug 5, 2018)

*THE NFL needs to really feel some pain this coming season, advertising dollars will*
*NOT wipe away the Stain you left on the United States of America !!!!*

*Boycott the Games and don't give the League, the owners nor the players the *
*financial ability to play Politics with the UNITED STATES of AMERICA !*

*You are entertainment and NOTHING more, once you realize that and issue the UNITED STATES of AMERICA an apology, A truly Heart felt Apology then we the American Citizens who support YOUR " Play " time with OUR hard earned dollars should reconsider patronizing your " Entertainment " Sport !*

*I for one am only one, but my voice has been heard through out many circles and most if not all whom I converse with agree with me that the Sport SHOULD NOT TAKE POLITICAL SIDES....do it on your off time and see what happens to your business interests after you YOURSELF receive the financial backlash !!*

*The Same thing goes for the NBA and other sports that want to take Political sides in the entertainment industry.....*

*We Americans DO have a Voice !*

*A Massive voice !*

*It's called OUR Pocketbook and if YOU don't get our hard earned money....*
*Guess what YOU go broke !!!!*


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 5, 2018)

You are clearly special needs.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are clearly special needs.



*YOU clearly are a cubicle dwelling pussy ass Lemming Liberal who cannot think *
*for himself....*

*Open your eyes Dumbass, the NFL has become a Political Tool of the *
*Socialist/Democrats to manipulate fools like YOU into becoming a good little Lemming....*

*The Democrats along with their Chinese Puppet masters have YOU right where*
*they want YOU.....The NFL is no longer entertainment, it's now a tool to influence *
*losers like YOU into a particular Political Basket.....*

*Looks like they got YOU by the short hairs real tight.*


----------



## justified (Aug 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *YOU clearly are a cubicle dwelling pussy ass Lemming Liberal who cannot think *
> *for himself....*
> 
> *Open your eyes Dumbass, the NFL has become a Political Tool of the *
> ...


Actually the NFL is a vehicle that the President uses to divide people. The America you pledge allegiance to is a totalitarian state the President is trying to create. The rest of us just want to be tolerant of others and allow them to protest as they see fit. It's America, dumb ass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2018)

justified said:


> Actually the NFL is a vehicle that the President uses to divide people. The America you pledge allegiance to is a totalitarian state the President is trying to create. The rest of us just want to be tolerant of others and allow them to protest as they see fit. It's America, dumb ass.


This isn’t the first time Trump has picked a fight with the NFL. And last time around, he lost spectacularly.

donald-trump-nfl-usfl


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2018)

justified said:


> Actually the NFL is a vehicle that the President uses to divide people. The America you pledge allegiance to is a totalitarian state the President is trying to create. The rest of us just want to be tolerant of others and allow them to protest as they see fit. It's America, dumb ass.


*Actually LSD Queen, the POTUS pointed out the disrespect the NFL players were*
*doing to the Country......*

*You're outta your Fried ass Brain if you think what he's doing is anything even remotely*
*close to what you're describing......*

*Oh we are in America, YOU Dumb Stupid Ass, just NOT what YOU and the psycho Lemming*
*Left want....*

*Tell me all about the Tolerant Left....Hmmmmm...Yeah the ANTIFA Left who spit on*
*COPS, Shit Spit and threaten ICE Officers, Threaten Republicans and their children, *
*Filthy White pieces of Democratic Trash who threaten Conservative Black Men and Women...*
*Tell me all about YOUR Tolerant Pieces of Trash who Protest.....*

*The MSM completely twisted the Charlottesville Riots and made it look like Conservatives*
*were to Blame when the Gov, Mayor, Asst Mayor linked up with the KKK,BLM and the *
*ANTIFA Thugs to create the very situation that transpired....*
*No photographic or Video evidence was available because the Sheriff Helicopter filming*
*the incident ( The very Incident of the Car from beginning to end ) was lost to a mysterious *
*crash.....*

*Your Party is so full of Criminals it's sickening, and the fact that Jackasses like you and*
*others come on this forum and LIE your asses of is just amazing.....*
*It's a wonder you survive in life the way you all LIE !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

justified said:


> Actually the NFL is a vehicle that the President uses to divide people. The America you pledge allegiance to is a totalitarian state the President is trying to create. The rest of us just want to be tolerant of others and allow them to protest as they see fit. It's America, dumb ass.


Oh, so now it's Trumps fault the NFL is failing?
Protest on your own time in anyway you see fit, but they are on the clock and the owners run that clock.
I am not sure if you have a job or if you are a house wife, but would your husbands boss let him do something during work that would cost his company customers/money?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh, so now it's Trumps fault the NFL is failing?
> Protest on your own time in anyway you see fit, but they are on the clock and the owners run that clock.
> I am not sure if you have a job or if you are a house wife, but would your husbands boss let him do something during work that would cost his company customers/money?


No way in hell.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2018)

Im not much of a boycotter, but there's no way in hell I pay for this.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not much of a boycotter, but there's no way in hell I pay for this.



*Another Reason to BOYCOTT the " They " NFL.....*

*If I wanna see " Showgirls " I'll go to Vegas !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not much of a boycotter, but there's no way in hell I pay for this.


It is like they are trying to go broke.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is like they are trying to go broke.


'Stupid is as stupid does"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2018)

*Hall of Famer Jim Brown says he'd never kneel during anthem*
By TOM WITHERS, AP Sports Writer        
1 hr ago

CLEVELAND — Jim Brown has spent much of his post-NFL career fighting for social justice and change.

However, the Hall of Fame running back would never kneel during the national anthem.

The 82-year-old Brown, who championed civil rights during his playing career and became an activist in retirement, said Tuesday night that he respects players' rights to do what they want but his preference is they would stand during "The Star-Spangled Banner."

"I'll never kneel and I will always respect the flag," said Brown, who spoke before an HBO premiere of "Hard Knocks," which is chronicling the Cleveland Browns in training camp.

Brown was asked how he would resolve the anthem issue, which has plagued the league for two years.

"Well, if you take the bottom line, what are we talking about? We're talking about freedom to express one's self, and if you don't break any rules then you have that particular right," he said.

*"I am not going to denigrate my flag and I'm going to stand for the national anthem. I'm fighting with all of my strength to make it a better country, but I don't think that's the issue. Because what is the top side? Are you not going to stand up? This is our country, man*.

"We work hard to make it better and that's my attitude, so I don't relate to this issue because it's newsworthy because where are your superstars? And where are they at? Aren't they making comments?"

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/hall-of-famer-jim-brown-says-hed-never-kneel-during-anthem/ar-BBLDhqc?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2018)

*The Rodent kneels to extract his head from dark places.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Right on.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Jim Brown disagrees with this player...good enough for me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Jim Brown disagrees with this player...good enough for me.


I thought the NFL bribed these people with 90 million bucks last year to stop all this nonsense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

Wall Street Journal peddling 'blue wave' doom


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought the NFL bribed these people with 90 million bucks last year to stop all this nonsense.


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wall Street Journal peddling 'blue wave' doom


Is "Blue Wave" the new NFL expansion team being proposed for San Diego?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Is "Blue Wave" the new NFL expansion team being proposed for San Diego?


Sorry, screwed that one up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


*NFL Committing $90 Million to Social Justice Causes ...*
https://*www.usnews.com*/news/sports/articles/2017-12-01/*nfl*...


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *NFL Committing $90 Million to Social Justice Causes ...*
> https://*www.usnews.com*/news/sports/articles/2017-12-01/*nfl*...


Did that end the social injustices that the players are protesting against, such as cops killing minorities by shooting them in the back?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Did that end the social injustices that the players are protesting against, such as cops killing minorities by shooting them in the back?


No, it hasn't stopped the blacks from killing blacks and police either.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2018)

“The NFL players are at it again – taking a knee when they should be standing proudly for the National Anthem,” Trump tweeted. “Numerous players, from different teams, wanted to show their ‘outrage’ at something that most of them are unable to define. They make a fortune doing what they love………..Be happy, be cool! A football game, that fans are paying soooo much money to watch and enjoy, is no place to protest. Most of that money goes to the players anyway. Find another way to protest. Stand proudly for your National Anthem or be Suspended Without Pay!”

The protests began nearly two years ago, when then-San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick knelt to protest social inequality and police brutality. Trump claims in these latest tweets that players are showing “outrage,” a word which he places in mocking quotes, “at something that most of them are unable to define.” This is simply not true. Not only have the players “defined” their reasons for protesting on literally dozens of occasions, they did so this summer in a direct letter to Trump himself in the New York Times.

Trump echoes common refrains of protest opponents: _the players are rich, so why can’t they be happy_; _a football game is no place to protest_. But again, that sidesteps the entire point of protests: it’s possible to be concerned with larger issues than one’s own paycheck. And a protest done in a way that’s comfortable for the intended audience is a protest that gets ignored.

More fact-checking: NFL players receive 47 percent to 48.5 percent of the league’s defined revenue, a share they won’t be able to renegotiate until 2020. So the idea that “most of that money [that fans spend on games] goes to the players anyway” is, again, simply not true.

Plus, the idea that players should “Stand proudly for your National Anthem or be Suspended Without Pay” simply does not apply, given the NFL’s current rules. The NFL released a statement to that effect shortly after the initial wave of protests Thursday night:

We’ll doubtless return to this exact storyline many, many times this season — remember, you had the chance to bail out of this article ten paragraphs ago — and each time, we’ll return to the same themes. The players aren’t un-American; they want to be heard. The NFL owners brought this on themselves by trying to appease Trump. The president is hammering away at an issue he knows plays well with much of America, framing the issue in deliberately simplistic terms.

Fans have every right to be upset about the protests, and they’re not wrong for wanting a politics-free sporting event. But it’s important that they keep in mind who’s really perpetuating the need for protests. As long as the NFL worries about Trump’s reactions, it’s vulnerable to his blowtorching. As long as Trump needs an easy, low-risk, high-reward hot-button issue to fire up the base, he’ll tweet-blast the protesters. And as long as players feel they’re not being taken seriously, or they’re being misrepresented as unpatriotic and ungrateful, they’ll keep protesting.

https://www.yahoo.com/sports/happy-cool-trump-tweets-nfl-protests-132840641.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “The NFL players are at it again – taking a knee when they should be standing proudly for the National Anthem,” Trump tweeted. “Numerous players, from different teams, wanted to show their ‘outrage’ at something that most of them are unable to define. They make a fortune doing what they love………..Be happy, be cool! A football game, that fans are paying soooo much money to watch and enjoy, is no place to protest. Most of that money goes to the players anyway. Find another way to protest. Stand proudly for your National Anthem or be Suspended Without Pay!”
> 
> The protests began nearly two years ago, when then-San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick knelt to protest social inequality and police brutality. Trump claims in these latest tweets that players are showing “outrage,” a word which he places in mocking quotes, “at something that most of them are unable to define.” This is simply not true. Not only have the players “defined” their reasons for protesting on literally dozens of occasions, they did so this summer in a direct letter to Trump himself in the New York Times.
> 
> ...


You really don't think this is a good idea for the success of the NFL, do you?


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really don't think this is a good idea for the success of the NFL, do you?


Who cares?  The NFL is a private business structured to produce reality TV shows.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought the NFL bribed these people with 90 million bucks last year to stop all this nonsense.


Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Who cares?  The NFL is a private business structured to produce reality TV shows.


I almost 1/2 way agree with you.
I better get inside, out of the sun.


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2018)

*BOYCOTT THE NFL !!!*

*IT IS JUST A BUNCH OF TATTOOED THUGS THAT HAVE NO
RESPECT FOR THE COUNTRY THAT CREATED THE OPPORTUNITY
FOR THEIR OVERPAID EMPLOYMENT AS ENTERTAINERS.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Did that end the social injustices that the players are protesting against, *such as cops killing minorities by shooting them in the back? * ** *



**   OMG ...What a LIAR !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2018)

*BOYCOTT THE NFL !!!!!*

*LET THEM FEEL THE PAIN !*




*WE DON'T NEED YOU....YOU NEED US ( UNITED STATES ! )*


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2018)

*( UNITED STATES ! )*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

I havent watched the NFL for years.
Is it a boycott?, I dont know.
Im just over it.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

*BOYCOTT THE NFL......LET THEM FEEL HE PAIN !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

*BOYCOTT THE NFL......LET THEM FEEL HE PAIN !*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *BOYCOTT THE NFL......LET THEM FEEL HE PAIN !*


I’m with you.  I know, can you believe it?  I am not going to attend a single professional football game at Jack Murphy Stadium this season to support your boycott.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m with you.  I know, can you believe it?  I am not going to attend a single professional football game at Jack Murphy Stadium this season to support your boycott.



*Go ahead " Non Original Thought " PUSSY !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2018)

for-the-last-time-nfl-ratings-are-not-down-theyre-up-1827378925


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> for-the-last-time-nfl-ratings-are-not-down-theyre-up-1827378925



*They are in the Toilet and now traveling the pipe....*


*BOYCOTT THE NFL .......MAKE THE THUGS FEEL THE PAIN....!!!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *They are in the Toilet and now traveling the pipe....*
> 
> 
> *BOYCOTT THE NFL .......MAKE THE THUGS FEEL THE PAIN....!!!*


Thugs? Ah yes, that is a white supremacist term for black men.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thugs? Ah yes, that is a white supremacist term for black men.


You would know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You would know.


Yes, I do actually listen to what the President says.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thugs? Ah yes, that is a white supremacist term for black men.



*Thugs.....*

*Hmmm...let's see.*


*Merriam-Webster*

*Thug:*

*Definition of thug*
*: *a brutal ruffian or assassin *: *gangster, tough

Example:

He was beaten and robbed by street _thugs_.


the Mob boss regularly sent his _thugs_ after people who were slow to pay their debts


.........................................................................

*I just can't find the " Racist " implication you imply....How's it feel to Lie, once again.*

*You know ....I just wanted to give you a chance at telling the TRUTH one time, but*
*alas once again you are PROVEN to be that Forum LIAR along with Spola....*

*That's just sad.....You are a PROVEN race baiting KKK Democratic wanna be Thug....*
*Buy some new absorbent adult pampers, I hear you really wet your pants when confronted*
*with the TRUTH in Person....*

*Poor Rodent......you've been like this your whole life.....Little crybaby peepee Thug.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thugs? Ah yes, that is a white supremacist term for black men.


You fit the liberal stereotype to a "T".


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2018)

*Rodent is a DNC Racist enabler.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

*Let the THUGS feel the PAIN !!!!*

*Cut off the Money !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> for-the-last-time-nfl-ratings-are-not-down-theyre-up-1827378925


This is pretty dipshitty, even for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is pretty dipshitty, even for you.


The NFL had 20 of the top 30 rated shows last year. Your bending over for Trump hasn't hurt them one iota, but you seem to be enjoying it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thugs? Ah yes, that is a white supremacist term for black men.


I don't think that is the term you are looking for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The NFL had 20 of the top 30 rated shows last year. Your bending over for Trump hasn't hurt them one iota, but you seem to be enjoying it.


Why do you hate the country that has taken care of you and your family?


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The NFL had 20 of the top 30 rated shows last year. Your bending over for Trump hasn't hurt them one iota, but you seem to be enjoying it.



*Yep....and John McCain never spilled the beans did he....*
*Nor did Hillary Rodham Clinton have any involvement in the *
*gun running that led to the Benghazi incident......Nah....*
*The only persons bending over for a culo invasion are YOU*
*and your fellow Democrats.....You and YOURS are into *
*MS-13 style jump in's...Your too afraid now to admit what*
*" Your " hidden TRUTH is.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

Give it a rest, 4nos.
The people know what's right.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Give it a rest, 4nos.
> The people know what's right.


*God I hope Civilization has an epiphany !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2018)

*Boycott The NFL......*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Go ahead " Non Original Thought " PUSSY !*


First, I think you’re right.  I’m also planning to not attend any NFL games at Candlestick Park.  And I’ll raise you no shows at the Oakland Coliseum starting either next season or the one after.  Based on construction schedules.

Second, how ‘bout that Duncan Hunter, Jr. explanation?  A cross-thread issue you have intentionally ignored.


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2018)

*BOYCOTT THE NFL.........*

*Make Them Feel The PAIN !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *BOYCOTT THE NFL.........*
> 
> *Make Them Feel The PAIN !*


Sorry, but it is quite hilarious watching you go on like you are fighting the good fight and that your rants have any effect past the incredulous smile it puts on my face.


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry, but it is quite hilarious watching you go on like you are fighting the good fight and that your rants have any effect past the incredulous smile it puts on my face.


*You Sorry Ass.... it's quite hilarious watching you play Don Quixote *
*for the Overpaid Tatted San Quentin NFL Disrespectful Thugs.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

*BOYCOTT THE NFL ....MAKE THEM FEEL THE PAIN !!!!*

*NFL RATINGS CONTINUE TO FALL ........*

*AUG 28, 2018.....*


https://www.forbes.com/sites/jonathanberr/2018/08/28/the-nfls-ratings-probably-will-continue-to-decline/#11f1b6846666


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

*BOYCOTT THE NFL........MAKE THEM FEEL THE PAIN !!!!!!*


*Ahhh.....what a season opener. In the dirt.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2018)

From the mind of a nutter, "On Sunday, Unalaska superintendent Lynn Redden posted a comment on Facebook saying, “You can’t count on a black quarterback,” no wonder they are so anti_NFL. Their lord and presumed savior has been denied entry into the NFL a few times, the USFL was shut down by the NFL and the NFL is full of "others" . . . and, “You can’t count on a black quarterback,”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From the mind of a nutter, "On Sunday, Unalaska superintendent Lynn Redden posted a comment on Facebook saying, “You can’t count on a black quarterback,” no wonder they are so anti_NFL. Their lord and presumed savior has been denied entry into the NFL a few times, the USFL was shut down by the NFL and the NFL is full of "others" . . . and, “You can’t count on a black quarterback,”


It's a shame people still think like that and it's a shame people like you still think like you do.
Must be democrats.
Loser.


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From the mind of a nutter, "On Sunday, Unalaska superintendent Lynn Redden posted a comment on Facebook saying, “You can’t count on a black quarterback,” no wonder they are so anti_NFL. Their lord and presumed savior has been denied entry into the NFL a few times, the USFL was shut down by the NFL and the NFL is full of "others" . . . and, “You can’t count on a black quarterback,”



*RACIST Pussy.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2018)

cable-top-25-sept-17-23-2018


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> cable-top-25-sept-17-23-2018



*Cherry pickin Pussy Man......*



http://www.sportsmediawatch.com/nfl-tv-ratings-viewership-nbc-cbs-fox-espn-nfln-regular-season-playoffs/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2018)

2017-2018-tv-series-ratings-rankings-full-list-of-shows-1202395851


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 2017-2018-tv-series-ratings-rankings-full-list-of-shows-1202395851



*Cherry pickin Pussy Man......*


----------

